# torque specs for triple square driveshaft bolts?



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

as title states need to know the torque specs for both driver and passenger side. TIA


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

atrociousa3 said:


> as title states need to know the torque specs for both driver and passenger side. TIA


For the driver side the spec is 70NM + 90 Degrees.

But for the passenger side the spec is 70NM + 90 Degrees.

Don't let the weight of the vehicle rest on the wheel bearing while this bolt is loose or it will damage the bearing. It's best to torque the bolts to 70NM in the air and then crank it another 90 degrees with it's on the ground.


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

its impact at torque dat dat dat. everytime


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> For the driver side the spec is 70NM + 90 Degrees.
> 
> But for the passenger side the spec is 70NM + 90 Degrees.
> 
> Don't let the weight of the vehicle rest on the wheel bearing while this bolt is loose or it will damage the bearing. It's best to torque the bolts to 70NM in the air and then crank it another 90 degrees with it's on the ground.


Is he talking about the axle bolts or the drive shaft bolts? Because in my mind they are two different things.

The axle bolts (one 24mm 12 point bolt per side) are 70NM + 90 degrees. I am not sure about the 6 smaller triple square bolts where the driveshaft attaches to the transmission.


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes talking about the 6 smaller bolts


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

atrociousa3 said:


> Yes talking about the 6 smaller bolts


Oh... I believe those are 10NM all around and then use a star pattern to tighten to 40NM.


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

thank you


----------

